# Probleme mit Namenserver 1und1 und ISPControl



## needforsound (10. Jan. 2010)

Nabend !!

Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiter helfen wo ich den Fehler habe!?! Ich habe auf meinen Server (neu) ISPConfig installiert und versuche den Namenserver auf meine Feste IP zu legen!! Ich denke das alle einstellen richtig sind nur zeigt mir 1und1 immer das ein "Domain Beantragung hat DNS-Fehler"!! Vielleicht kann mir jemand meinen Fehler zeigen !!! Danke im vorraus!!!


























Gruß Jens


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2010)

Du hast überall den Punkt hindter dem Domainnamen vergessen. Wenn Du bei BIND oder mydns einen kompletten Domainnamen angibst, dann muss ein Punk am ende stehen. Also:

needforsound.de.

und nicht:

needforsound.de

Außerdem scheinst Du eine recht alte ISPConfig version zu verwenden, das blaue Theme gibt es seit längerem nicht mehr. Du solltest mal auf 3.0.1.6 updaten.


----------



## needforsound (11. Jan. 2010)

*Sind auch nicht die richtigen Bilder*

Ich hatte probleme mal wieder mit der Inet leitung im Laden die Leitung bricht ab und an zusammen und ich hatte keinen Zugriff auf den Server! Daher habe ich die Bilder zur darstellung woanders hergeholt !Habe ne 3.0.1.5 installiert die generiert die punkte selber hinter der adresse! Sind denn soweit die einstellungen richtig (grad die Kongiguration von ISPConfig)??irgendwo muß der Fehler ja sein !! 1und1 schiebt mir die schuld zu das liegt an meinem Server???!!! Habe mich grad erst in Thema DNS eingelesen und da fehlt noch einiges an wissen und erfahrung! Leider gibt es kaum brauchbare Infos zu der ISPConfig 3 meißt alles nur zu der zweier!! Man kann zwar einiges ableiten aber vieles ist komplett anders!!

Danke im vorraus!!

Gruß Jens


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2010)

Ich habe Dir oben bereits geschrieben, was falsch ist und was Du ändern musst.


----------

